# rothschildianum cross Cochlopetalum species



## SYL (Mar 22, 2011)

Vanguard (glaucophyllum x rothschildianum)





Caroline Hands (moquetteanum x rothschildianum)





Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)





Transvaal (chamberlainianum x rothschildianum)





Prime Child (primulianum x rothschildianum)





Riefer Dirndln (victoria-mariae x rothschildianum)


----------



## fibre (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW, what a educational batch of pictures! All of them are wonderful clones, too!
Has rothschildianum always been the pollen parent in this special plants?


----------



## nikv (Mar 22, 2011)

Simply gorgeous! My favorite is the Prime Child. I just love this primary hybrid. :rollhappy:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 22, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE 

...that is all.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 22, 2011)

It's pure bliss looking at these photos. :drool::clap:


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 22, 2011)

sweet.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG, I love them and I want one!!! Thank you for posting your photos!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2011)

:clap::clap:Great post SYL! :drool::drool:
What fun it is to see the changes one parent can make!


----------



## valenzino (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the informative thread,really nice!This kind of threads are the ones that really make ST a TOP quality Forum!


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2011)

That last one is a corker. Beautiful colour.

David


----------



## Wendelin (Mar 22, 2011)

They are lovely, each single one of them!
Thanks for showing.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice display. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely comparison. 

I love the cochols as a whole. This demos their utility nicely. liemianum is my current fav for cochlo hybrids- it gives good color (to flowers and foliage) and form, and can widen the petals and sepals as nicely shown here. Prim can do the widening bit, too, but will pale up colors (not necessarily a bad thing). V-m's fairly clean dorsal accepts contributions easily and still gives pouch color (that Riefer Dirndln is stunning!). Glauco enriches red, but can give leggy petals. Hard to beat moq for size contribution...


----------



## Marc (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice pictures, are these all currently bloming in your collection?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

A complete collection!
I love the dorsal on the Riefer Dirndln


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoa!!! Colour me jealous!! Is the same clone of roth used to breed all these hybrids?


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 22, 2011)

Great hybrids! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 22, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Lovely comparison.
> 
> I love the cochols as a whole. This demos their utility nicely. liemianum is my current fav for cochlo hybrids- it gives good color (to flowers and foliage) and form, and can widen the petals and sepals as nicely shown here. Prim can do the widening bit, too, but will pale up colors (not necessarily a bad thing). V-m's fairly clean dorsal accepts contributions easily and still gives pouch color (that Riefer Dirndln is stunning!). Glauco enriches red, but can give leggy petals. Hard to beat moq for size contribution...



Agreed on all counts. But don't you think the second and third might have the names switched.

I AM (AGAIN) WRONG. MY BAD< I WAS MISREADING THE TITLES!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice comparisons -- thanks!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent pictures and Flowers! Great compilation!

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful online exhibit! I didn't know about the Riefer Dirndln (sp?) and it's the nicest one, in my own personal view. All these are particularly good exemplars of their grexes! I also have one not in your group - In Charm Lady, which hasn't yet had it's second bloom. It had a smudgy dorsal first time around. Hope for more clarity this time.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2011)

Great comparison shots, thanks a lot!!!! Jean

(a bit more stami show would have been useful Imho  )


----------



## Pete (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks so much for the nice photos. the transdoll is very nice. good petal stance and width, as well as both sepals... have you ever shown it?


----------



## Howzat (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all look wonderful. 
Looks and sounds like that RHS must have separated glaucophylum and mocquetteanum. I think about time they do it.
Before, mocquetteanumm was a var. of glaucophylum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet comparison. These must be all award photos. There's no way anyone has *all* top notch cochlo/roth hybrids of almost every cochlopetalum species and their varities.


----------



## SYL (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks you for compliment.
These are my collections for many years with my borther.
Now is the season of their(some photos are a record of previous).
In these collections, _rothschildianum_ is not pollen parent entirely .
But I want to use same _rothschildianu_m to breeding its, one day.
:rollhappy:


----------



## SYL (Mar 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Wonderful online exhibit! I didn't know about the Riefer Dirndln (sp?) and it's the nicest one, in my own personal view. All these are particularly good exemplars of their grexes! I also have one not in your group - In Charm Lady, which hasn't yet had it's second bloom. It had a smudgy dorsal first time around. Hope for more clarity this time.



Looking forward to your sharing:wink:


----------



## SYL (Mar 24, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Lovely comparison.
> 
> I love the cochols as a whole. This demos their utility nicely. liemianum is my current fav for cochlo hybrids- it gives good color (to flowers and foliage) and form, and can widen the petals and sepals as nicely shown here. Prim can do the widening bit, too, but will pale up colors (not necessarily a bad thing). V-m's fairly clean dorsal accepts contributions easily and still gives pouch color (that Riefer Dirndln is stunning!). Glauco enriches red, but can give leggy petals. Hard to beat moq for size contribution...



Thank you for your statement.:clap:
I'm agree.
But _primulinum_ (yellow type) like a yellow canvas.
In breeding has its characteristics.


----------



## ORG (Mar 24, 2011)

Really a wonderfuö collection

I like especially the last: Paphiopedilum Riefer Dirndln, a wonderful clone. 
This hybrid was named in honour for my mother in law and her sister.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

